# QFI Western Ranger



## Buzzard13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back in 2009 Snowbird posted that he had a manual for one of these 22 cal pistols. If you still have it I would like to get a copy. I have dismantled it to clean it and some of the parts don't look right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

